
The real reason I use Linux - grover_hartmann
http://i.imgur.com/o7PCq.png
======
jfaucett
The whole argument is non-sensical. "Its not some broken piece of shit" or "it
doesn't suck" are meaningless unless you give us what "piece of shit" or
"sucking" really is. "Linux" isn't even clarified so is this just talking
about the kernel and implying that other os kernels provide definitions of
"sucking" and "piece of shit"? *BSD certainly provide good kernels that don't
suck and aren't "pieces of shit". Is it talking about full blown operating
systems? That's not clear either... I'll just stop.

~~~
vortico
I think the argument is being made to users of entirely different
environments, like monolithic software in Windows or mouse-controlled GUI
applications on OS X. You could replace Linux with BSD, the GNU toolset, or
the general concept of the command-line interface, and the image would still
be making the same point.

------
angersock
And it's for those exact reasons that I have no problem with Windows Server,
or Windows 7, or Visual Studio when doing native development. Oh, and the apps
I care about? Modeling, gaming, watching dumb videos on the internet, enjoying
Netflix? Those just work.

That's the real reason I use Windows when I'm not screwing around in server
land.

For certain things, sure, the shell and OS model beat Windows hand down--but
it's hardly a broken thing.

OSX can go eat a duck, though.

~~~
tagrun
> Modeling, gaming, watching dumb videos on the internet, enjoying Netflix?

You can do every single one of those under with GNU/Linux too. Blender, steam,
emulators, firefox/flash/chromium+chromium-widevine (or simply install chrome)
have long been available under Linux.

Unlike Windows, "apps" come without malware from the official repos.

------
ankurdhama
No doubt that Linux - the kernel - is one of the best open source project ever
happened. Linux - the OS, the user space - is another story. The user space
things of Linux based OS are bloated and just pain to work with. Everybody is
fighting about different set of tools in this space and nothing is coherent
and that's why there never was Linux desktop year and never will be.

~~~
camgunz
Maybe if you're talking about GNOME/Unity/KDE or whatever. But really, if you
just use a window manager + whatever apps you want, it's tough to beat Linux
if you know what you're doing. Is it a pain that you can't do stuff like watch
Netflix or edit Word docs/Excel spreadsheets? Yeah, but that's not really
Linux' fault, and a Free Software argument is kind of OT.

------
mryan
This is not relevant to HN. It is not news, nor is it interesting.

~~~
vortico
It's not news, but it's "hacker"..?

~~~
mryan
No, it's not. It's a rant written with absolutely no value whatsoever.
jfaucett gives a good summary detailing why this is a worthless submission.

------
jarboot
HN is turning into reddit. I've seen this exact picture on reddit and /g/. If
you want to post stuff like this, please take it there and leave us some
interesting articles, a neat personal project, or recent tech news. Just not a
fork bomb with a single, quasi-motivational set of sentences below it.

It's a good message, but this format really isn't something applicable to HN.

------
simonblack
This is a 'joke' (?).

The heading:

    
    
           :(){ :|:& };:
    

is a "fork bomb" booby trap. Do NOT enter that set of characters in a CLI.

------
ianstallings
This is very edgy. I picture some guy doing this spoken-word style in a smoke-
filled Internet cafe.

